# Singapore Fixie Crew - Pics



## zimzum42 (1 May 2009)

Finally found the fixed riders in Singapore...

Nice bunch, good ride, will be back again!

Here are pics of some of the bikes

http://tinyurl.com/dd4qxf


----------



## Joe24 (1 May 2009)

Hipsters
Nottingham has a fixed group on facebook, it isnt that good though. There isnt any meet ups or anything, unless you count them going on critical mass rides, which i never do because im too busy.


----------



## zimzum42 (2 May 2009)

Hipsters indeed, but I think it's interesting seeing the Asian take on it. Whereas the kids i see in the UK seem pretty clueless and are essentially posing, these guys add a typical Asian dedication to things and really practice their tricks and so on, and all seem very knowledgeable about bikes in general. My bike stood out in a way because it's more of a roadie bike with fixed gearing, so it generated a bit of interest, as did the LOOK pedals.
But in comparison to the people I see riding fixies in London, these guys definitely know what they're doing. I could ad a few bits about Asian culture in contrast to western, but don't want to give FM too much to wake up to


----------

